# are twins more possible??



## maximummy

hi, ive just fallen pregnant within 10 weeks of giving birth, ive heard that it is possible to have a multiple pregnancy soon after giving birth, as u may release more than one egg.

was wondering if this has been the case for any mums of multiples on this site?


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

multiples run in my family so it wasnt from giving birth so soon after :)


----------



## vineyard

I've never heard that before.


----------



## Laura2919

No. You have it wrong. 
Your more fertile after... Just means your more likely to fall pregnant with the one egg you release not that you release more than one egg.. Which obviously can happen but its not what they say. 
So basically it just means your chances are the same as always for a multiple pregnancy


----------



## daisy74

congrats


----------



## maximummy

ok thankyou, i was freaking out quite a bit. dont think i can handle a twin pregnancy with a newborn to look after, and then twins and a 10/11 month old. 
chances are its only 1 then :)


----------



## midori1999

I think the chances are it is only one anyway, but it is true that you are more likely to release more than one egg per cycle after a pregnancy, as you haven't ovulated during pregnancy and so your body over compensates and releases more than one egg. For the same reason you are apparently more likely to get pregnant with twins/release more than one egg after coming off the pill. 

There are no twins in my family at all but I have got pregnant with twins _twice_ one whilst on the pill and once just after coming off the pill. 

Other factors that make twins more likely are maternal age, (chances of twins goes up at age 30, then again at age 35) and number of previous pregnancies, the more children you have, the more likelhood of having twins apparently.


----------



## maximummy

well im only 23 so age dosent affect me. this is my fourth pregnancy though. and i wasnt worried about carrying twins on any of my other pregnancys.

I just feel different this time, extreme exhaustion, which im putting down to my 10 week old.... although she sleeps through the night now.

did u twin+ mothers suspect twins before finding out for sure, and what made you think there may have been more than 1?


----------



## Laura2919

maximummy said:


> well im only 23 so age dosent affect me. this is my fourth pregnancy though. and i wasnt worried about carrying twins on any of my other pregnancys.
> 
> I just feel different this time, extreme exhaustion, which im putting down to my 10 week old.... although she sleeps through the night now.
> 
> did u twin+ mothers suspect twins before finding out for sure, and what made you think there may have been more than 1?

Im 23 lol.. I got two.. You just never ever know.. Good luck hun


----------



## midori1999

I did suspect two, but maybe as I'd already had one twin pregnancy. My symptoms were different last time though, sore boobs and much more tired. Also, the closer I got to 12 weeks (I found out at my 12 week scan) the more I started to feel quite a bit of 'pressure' in my abdomen. 

I was still suprised when she said twins though, especially as when I first looked at the screen during the scan I only saw one baby.


----------



## Laura2919

midori1999 said:


> I did suspect two, but maybe as I'd already had one twin pregnancy. My symptoms were different last time though, sore boobs and much more tired. Also, the closer I got to 12 weeks (I found out at my 12 week scan) the more I started to feel quite a bit of 'pressure' in my abdomen.
> 
> I was still suprised when she said twins though, especially as when I first looked at the screen during the scan I only saw one baby.

Are you expecting twins again Midori??


----------



## midori1999

Laura2919 said:


> midori1999 said:
> 
> 
> I did suspect two, but maybe as I'd already had one twin pregnancy. My symptoms were different last time though, sore boobs and much more tired. Also, the closer I got to 12 weeks (I found out at my 12 week scan) the more I started to feel quite a bit of 'pressure' in my abdomen.
> 
> I was still suprised when she said twins though, especially as when I first looked at the screen during the scan I only saw one baby.
> 
> Are you expecting twins again Midori??Click to expand...

Sadly not, we are TTC. Twins would be great though and very much wanted. The girls were my second twin pregnancy, I had another five years ago that I lost at 8 weeks sadly. 

Not sure what the odds are of two twin pregnancies in a row, let alone three, but I do wonder if I might get pregnant with twins again.


----------



## Laura2919

midori1999 said:


> Laura2919 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> midori1999 said:
> 
> 
> I did suspect two, but maybe as I'd already had one twin pregnancy. My symptoms were different last time though, sore boobs and much more tired. Also, the closer I got to 12 weeks (I found out at my 12 week scan) the more I started to feel quite a bit of 'pressure' in my abdomen.
> 
> I was still suprised when she said twins though, especially as when I first looked at the screen during the scan I only saw one baby.
> 
> Are you expecting twins again Midori??Click to expand...
> 
> Sadly not, we are TTC. Twins would be great though and very much wanted. The girls were my second twin pregnancy, I had another five years ago that I lost at 8 weeks sadly.
> 
> Not sure what the odds are of two twin pregnancies in a row, let alone three, but I do wonder if I might get pregnant with twins again.Click to expand...

Oh I am hoping for you Midori.. I hope its twins for you when you do get pregnant.


----------



## loverlane2012

My son just turned 8 months and im 6 weeks pregnant with my 3 baby. Im so exhausted all the time and I never felt like this with my daughter or my son. i was a little tired but not like I am now. I can sleep all night long and still wake up tired and be exhausted all day long. Im soooo queasy. I wake up queasy andI just cant throw up. I ate alot with my other two pregnancy's but this one I just have heartburn without eating anything..Some one please help me..I need advice!!


----------



## loverlane2012

please anybody advice or comments


----------



## mommy2010

maximummy said:


> hi, ive just fallen pregnant within 10 weeks of giving birth, ive heard that it is possible to have a multiple pregnancy soon after giving birth, as u may release more than one egg.
> 
> was wondering if this has been the case for any mums of multiples on this site?

wasnt the case for me but a friend of mine gave birth to her daughter and a few weeks later fell pregnant withtwins and twins dont run in her familey so think there is a slight chance this happens ,


----------



## mommy2010

loverlane2012 said:


> My son just turned 8 months and im 6 weeks pregnant with my 3 baby. Im so exhausted all the time and I never felt like this with my daughter or my son. i was a little tired but not like I am now. I can sleep all night long and still wake up tired and be exhausted all day long. Im soooo queasy. I wake up queasy andI just cant throw up. I ate alot with my other two pregnancy's but this one I just have heartburn without eating anything..Some one please help me..I need advice!!

i too was the same so could possible be twins .unfortunalty cant advice u on the nausea and bein excausted nothink worked for me lol. try drinking milk some it helps with heartburn . its a shame u have to wait another 6 weeks until ur scan to find out unless u haveone sooner. you could always mention ur symptoms to your docter and ask him to do a blood test . i didnt hve one done but there as been ppl on here that have and if the levels are high could possible mean twins . weathersthrs 1 or 2im sure itsa blessing for you :) gdluck and happy and healthy 9 months :) xx


----------

